# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  MacBook Air M003: машинка для хомячков (видеообзор)

## SDA

В общем, MacBook Air. Нельзя сказать, что MacBook – это мечта. Даже заядлые ябломаны вполне критично относятся к нему, да и вообще к МакБукам в целом. Поругивают их за трещины в корпусе, сколы, перегревы, вспучивания батарей, царапины, тормоза, нерусскую клавиатуру, пачкающийся пластик, наглый сервис и так далее. 

Но Apple не была бы Apple, если бы не снабжала фанатов предметами поклонения. MacBook Air – отличный пример. Главная фишка — монолитный металлический корпус. Здесь MacMook Air был первым. Apple заявляет, что и корпуса новых МакБуков фрезеруются из цельного куска чугуния... Ой, то есть алюминия. Злые языки ехидничают, что, мол, «цельнолитой» макбук и работает как кусок металла, но, помацав аппарат, мы с негодованием отметаем эти грязные инсинуации. Ответственно заявляем — внутри алюминиевого корпуса действительно есть ноутбук!
дальше http://blogs.pcmag.ru/node/1028

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aintrust

Я так понимаю, "обзор" был представлен после выхода первого MacBook Air и сейчас уже малоактуален. Теперешний Air - более интересная машинка во многих отношениях, хотя, как и предыдущая модель, является в многом нишевым решением.

----------


## Aleksandra

Еще бы найти синоним к дурацкому слову, которое пошлятиной отдает...

----------


## aintrust

Оставим всех этих "хомячков", "ябломанов", "помацав аппарат" и т.п. на совести автора "обзора"...

PS. Обычно такого рода обзоры "от гопников" я не читаю вообще.

----------


## SDA

> PS. Обычно такого рода обзоры "от гопников" я не читаю вообще.


Добрый отзыв в адрес журнала PC Magazine  :Smiley: 
Хотя согласен, обзор несколько устарел с выходом новой линейки MacBook Air.

----------


## aintrust

> Добрый отзыв в адрес журнала PC Magazine


И это я еще мягко... =)

----------

